# Confused with blade settings on Arco SE



## lexilu (Jun 26, 2008)

Help from the groomers, please... I bought a Wahl Arco SE for Lexi - I told her it's one of her Xmas gifts this year. I got a good deal on eBay, and it just arrived yesterday. Took a quick look at it last night - bleary eyed an all - and I got lost immediately. The lever on the blade indicates Roman numbers (l, ll, lll). So what does this mean? Did I buy a horse clipper? I see the combs are clearly marked, but I don't know if roman number l is the 40 blade or if lll is the 40 blade. Help


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have a Bravura, rather than an Arco, but I believe they are pretty similar, and I know they use the same blades. The blade actually adjusts from a 40 up to a 9 blade...When you look at the blade, slide the adjuster all the way in one direction..then do it in the other direction...Whichever of those settings moves the cutter up to the tip of the blade is the 40 setting..(I "think" its all the way to the left...but I don't have my clipper here at home). From the 40 blade, the next click is a 30, then a 15, then a 10, then a 9..9 being the longest...which is still really short..lol


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Yes, all the way to the right is the #40 setting.


----------

